# Man sewed up his own leg after ER wait



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Talk about DIY.

http://www.thelocal.se/28150/20100803/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"But hospital staff were not as impressed by his initiative and have reported the man on suspicion of arbitrary conduct for having used hospital equipment without authorization"

C'mon, people, the guy was _bleeding_ here!:googly:

I think the real reason they reported him is because they couldn't claim the ER co-pay


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Having worked for doctors for 18 years, I am sure that you are right, Roxy. I know that ER's are busy, but I would expect quicker service for someone who is bleeding. (He's probably lucky they didn't have him arrested for 'theft' of medical supplies).


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

an hour long wait? I might be tempted to do the same thing. Once a few years ago my mom had to go to the hospital because she fell down and was in such pain couldn't move at all. She did something to her back, hadn't broken it, but it felt like it might have. People who take an ambilance get slightly "better" service. They took her in a back room, and sat her on a bed for 6 hours. She hadn't broken anything, but they didn't know that, they just left her alone, in pain, for 6 HOURS! no X-ray, they gave her vicadin after my menecing looking uncle stood outside her door giving dirty looks to nurses. 

Another time when I had to go once I thought I was gonna pass out from lack of air and the nurses had a "don't be silly" attitude to me. Breathing is required, last time I checked, to keep alive, so when someone has a difficult time doing that and feels light headed don't you think you should be a bit worried? After all, that's why I felt the need for the emergency room!!

and another time years ago someone else had to go and my family was in the waiting room and this women walked around with a metal dental tool stuck in her hand!!! I can't imagine that was a nice thing to have imbedded between her thumb joints, but she was there as long as my family was, When we left sevrel hours later she was still there waiting, in the waiting room.


----------

